# paredes "de obra"



## wormy

Hola, muy buenas...

¿Alguien me puede explicar qué son "paredes de obra" y/o proporcionar una traducción en inglés? 

Se trata de las normativas constructivas de un local. La frase:
TRASDOSADOS PLADUR.  *Las paredes existentes hechas de obra* (que no sean de cartón yeso), medianeras con otros locales y las que no vayan alicatadas se revestirán en su totalidad con placa de cartón-yeso semi directo formado por placas PLADUR, KNAUF o similar de 12,5 mm [...]

_No necesito toda la frase, _sólo lo de "paredes de obra". 

Por lo que entiendo por lo que he visto en búsquedas de Google, son paredes interiores que son bastantes estrechos y no muy fuertes, usados en construcción rápida o de baja claidad. ¿Serán paredes que contienen cartón "ondulado" (_corrugated cardboard_)? 

¡Gracias por cualquier ayuda! 
wormy


----------



## juandiego

*Paredes de obra* means walls made of bricks and mortar, as opposed to more modern systems which are exposed in the text.


----------



## wormy

¿Sí? 
Por lo que me explicó una amiga aquí en España, son más finas y no tan fuertes como las paredes externas.

¿Alguien sabe por qué se llama así ("de obra")?


----------



## juandiego

Well, wormy, I know what I'm talking about since I'm a construction engineer and all those technical words belong to my daily work.

Pueden ser de diferentes grosores, pero lo que el texto quiere decir, es que las que se construyan o estén ya construidas con ladrillos y mortero, serán recubiertas con un panel de cartón-yeso (and not with plaster).


----------



## wormy

Ah, gracias, lo tenía mal entendido. 
No era mi intención ofenderte, juandiego, sólo quisiera expresar mi confusión sobre la diferencia entre las dos descripciones. 

¿Tienes alguna idea de cómo se dice en inglés? ¿Es sólo "brick and mortar"? 

(por cierto, diario = daily)


----------



## juandiego

wormy said:


> ¿Sí?
> Por lo que me explicó una amiga aquí en España, son más finas y no tan fuertes como las paredes externas.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué se llama así ("de obra")?


*Pared de obra* doesn't imply a especific width but the materials of which it is made: bricks and mortar. There are different widths.

*De obra* is pointing out the traditional way to build them as opposed to modern systems based on prefabricated elements.


----------



## martikea

I have found this in google:
A los efectos de comprensión e interpretación de esta Ordenanza se distinguen los siguientes conceptos: 
Muros de contención: Pared de obra de hormigón, mampostería o similares, que sirven de sostén en los campos colindantes que se sitúan en niveles distintos.


----------



## wormy

Gracias, juandiego, ahora lo entiendo.  Creo que pondré "original construction", evitando describir las materiales expresamente por lo que dice Martikea que al mejor pueden ser de otros materiales.


----------



## juandiego

wormy said:


> Ah, gracias, lo tenía mal entendido.
> No era mi intención ofenderte, juandiego, sólo quisiera expresar mi confusión sobre la diferencia entre las dos descripciones.
> 
> ¿Tienes alguna idea de cómo se dice en inglés? ¿Es sólo "brick and mortar"?
> 
> (por cierto, diario = daily)


I did not feel offended whatsoever. I just wanted to make it clear that you could feel confidence about my explanation.

I am not sure but maybe *brickwalls*.

Yes, they are made of bricks and mortar. Traditionally, they were outwardly rendered with plaster but currently other quicker systems are prevailing.


----------



## juandiego

martikea said:


> I have found this in google:
> A los efectos de comprensión e interpretación de esta Ordenanza se distinguen los siguientes conceptos:
> Muros de contención: Pared de obra de hormigón, mampostería o similares, que sirven de sostén en los campos colindantes que se sitúan en niveles distintos.


But this is another story.
There are zillions type of walls. If you ask me, I´d never say that a *Muro de contención* is a _pared_. A _pared_ is a dividing element and a _Muro_ is a structural element that supports weight or holds back something as earth, water, etc.


----------



## martikea

juandiego said:


> But this is another story.
> There are zillions type of walls. If you ask me, I´d never say that a *Muro de contención* is a _pared_. A _pared_ is a dividing element and a _Muro_ is a structural element that supports weight or holds back something as earth, water, etc.


 
Hola Juan,
That was I was trying to point out.We never know if it is well used or not.But we need to understand what they are trying to say.
I would go for your explanation because you work in this field, so you should be accurate.

saludos


----------



## wormy

Mil gracias a los dos!


----------

